# Russian Language Confessional Standards



## Glenn Ferrell (Feb 26, 2009)

Can anyone direct me to a source for Russian translations of

The Westminster Standards

The Three Forms of Unity

The London Baptist Confession

Spurgeon’s Catechism

As this is desired for some Russian Baptists, the latter two would be helpful, but the paedo-baptist documents could be helpful too.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 26, 2009)

Reformation Christian Ministries has some of what you are looking for here (at a small cost):

Foreign Languages Catalog


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 26, 2009)

The following link has the 3 Forms of Unity in Russian. The site is Presbyterian & Irish. Languages

Hercules Collins, a Baptist, coopted the Heidelberg Catechism for Baptists and his rewrite of that Lord's Day is here: the orthodox catechism

The following two links provide the LBCF in Ukrainian & Russian.

Ukrainian: Áàïòèñòñüêå â³ðîâèçíàííÿ 1689 | The Reformed Reader

Russian: Баптистское вероисповедание 1689 года | The Reformed Reader

Zipped word copy in Russian: http://www.reformedreader.org/ccc/1689lbc/1689bapt.zip

Cyrillic font: http://www.aha.ru/~clever/ftp/ttf1252.zip

Here is the Baptist Catechism translated into Russian from the website Grace To Russia: Baptist Shorter Catechism. They give them and their other resources away for free.


----------

